# Just to Add Insult to Injury...



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

On top of my father to worry about, mom now has this:










That is my car. She accidently hit it - with my dad's car - while leaving to go visit him in the hospital this evening.

Personally, I find it a little bit funny. She's real upset, but I figure... no one was hurt. They're just cars. They can be easily fixed. And I might get a rental car to drive around for a while, which will be a lot of fun!

But now we start the "fix dad's car before he gets home from the hospital and sees it" secret mission! LOL!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WHat is that? I see the Toyota emblem...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Toyota Rav4, 2004. Not even close to being paid off yet, and I'm still not upset. LOL!

Toyota Rav4 vs. a 2003 Toyota Avalon. Nice.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Sue the bit*h for everything she's got!! :mrgreen:

[serious]Don't ya love how life works[/serious]


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Sue the bit*h for everything she's got!! :mrgreen:
> 
> [serious]Don't ya love how life works[/serious]


What's the saying? Bad things happen in threes? So... dad in the hospital and two smashed up cars makes three. Hopefully it will stop and go back to normal now!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Leave the dent in your car. It adds character. And a memory.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Leave the dent in your car. It adds character. And a memory.
> 
> WM


No one wants a dented car dude


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They also say when it rains it pours. Just hang in there Erin. Things will get better and the sun will shine again.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> no one was hurt. They're just cars. They can be easily fixed.


Exactly!! Excellent attitude!! Keep your chin up.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 stole my thought. Attitude makes a big difference. Now if only I would remember my own words sometimes.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Some times things just seem overwhelming.









But they always workout in the end.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Ouch. That is nasty. I hope you do not have a high deductible.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> What's the saying? Bad things happen in threes? So... dad in the hospital and two smashed up cars makes three. Hopefully it will stop and go back to normal now!


the only normal is a setting on your washing machine the rest is just life


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Normal is just fine............once someone decides just what the hell "normal" is! Good luck.........our prayers are with YOU and your family.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> the only normal is a setting on your washing machine the rest is just life


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> But they always workout in the end.


That's GREAT!!!!!!:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Leave the dent in your car. It adds character. And a memory.
> 
> WM


Well, I would, if it was paid off and if I could make a left hand turn. There was tire damage due to the bumper being hit into it. The dent doesn't leave enough room for the tire to turn.

As for my thoughts on the whole thing, my mom is beating herself up enough for it. But right now, there is just too many other things to be worried about. If this was going to cost me money, I would be really upset because I am just about making it as it is. But the insurance is picking it up now that they realized I wasn't at fault (yes, a mistake was made and I was listed as the one at fault in the accident... even though I was nowhere near the car at the time and it wasn't running).

Anyway, better shots of the damage:










Can you tell that dad's car is white? LOL! And the little pieces of red are from the tail light.










And until Saturday, you can find me riding around town in this:


----------

